# Review: 5D4 at DPR posted



## ahsanford (Sep 14, 2016)

DPR and DXO drop their hammers on the same day? Shocking. :

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv/15

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 14, 2016)

Those Cons listed are quite fair, dont understand continued use of CF or older UHS-I SD slots.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 14, 2016)

There are no f/8 lens with extender focusing tests and comparisons with competition. I guess, they do that once Nikon catch up with Canon. Except for video related issues (crop factor, rs, 1080p iq), it looks solid. Nice review overall.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 14, 2016)

ritholtz said:


> There are no f/8 lens with extender focusing tests and comparisons with competition. I guess, they do that once Nikon catch up with Canon. Except for video related issues (crop factor, rs, 1080p iq), it looks solid. Nice review overall.



Canned procedural reviews wouldn't get into extender AF impact. Even LensTip, who makes focus speed and hit rate a regular part of their reviews doesn't dig into teleconverter impact.

Only TDP or birding sites will probably give you the extender testing and feedback you need. I imagine Mr. Carnathan is hard at work his 5D4(s) as we speak.

- A


----------



## sebasan (Sep 14, 2016)

1600 comments. Maybe they unified the comments from the preview.
I read four or five comments, and conclude that 99% are from trolls.
What a trash website is dpreview nowadays


----------



## AlanF (Sep 14, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > There are no f/8 lens with extender focusing tests and comparisons with competition. I guess, they do that once Nikon catch up with Canon. Except for video related issues (crop factor, rs, 1080p iq), it looks solid. Nice review overall.
> ...


I'll be testing with the 400 DO II + 2xTC tomorrow, maybe.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 14, 2016)

sebasan said:


> 1600 comments. Maybe they unified the comments from the preview.
> I read four or five comments, and conclude that 99% are from trolls.
> What a trash website is dpreview nowadays



Yes, they always have the same set of comments for the whole press release-preview-review cycle. The comment section of any DPR article, especially Canon article, is cancerous, almost as bad as Youtube comments. The DPR forum proper is much better, though certainly not optimal.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Sep 14, 2016)

I don't know if I like that reviews are being done on cameras before full software support, but at least they liked it. I'm more inclined to favor reviews by professional photographers that use Canon daily than a bunch of writers with limited working experience day-to-day with the Canon ecosystem. Such as the perpetual comments about the overly customizable AF system. While a deterrent to new users for sure, Canon shooters have come to appreciate that we can tailor our AF system to the situation. Also, they love 3D tracking from Nikon way too much...I don't know any professionals that rely on any camera to choose where to focus and track like they do. I know I use expanded groups and haven't had any issues with tracking...maybe I need to use iTR more and let the camera choose everything for me? Haha jk


----------



## sebasan (Sep 14, 2016)

LSXPhotog said:


> I don't know if I like that reviews are being done on cameras before full software support, but at least they liked it. I'm more inclined to favor reviews by professional photographers that use Canon daily than a bunch of writers with limited working experience day-to-day with the Canon ecosystem. Such as the perpetual comments about the overly customizable AF system. While a deterrent to new users for sure, Canon shooters have come to appreciate that we can tailor our AF system to the situation. Also, they love 3D tracking from Nikon way too much...I don't know any professionals that rely on any camera to choose where to focus and track like they do. I know I use expanded groups and haven't had any issues with tracking...maybe I need to use iTR more and let the camera choose everything for me? Haha jk



Absolutely. One of the few things I like from DPR are their "Field Test". At least the do that tests with photographers who use the system and in photography that is of their knowledge.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 14, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > There are no f/8 lens with extender focusing tests and comparisons with competition. I guess, they do that once Nikon catch up with Canon. Except for video related issues (crop factor, rs, 1080p iq), it looks solid. Nice review overall.
> ...


I guess that is fair. They reviewed aliasing aspect more this time and preferred 5d4 AA version and removed AA filter from cons list.


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 15, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> DPR and DXO drop their hammers on the same day? Shocking. :
> 
> :link removed:
> 
> - A



A bit saddening... I kind of hoped canon would stay out of bribing, ehem, paying well for an unbiased review..


----------

